# Sound from unknown source(devil's?)



## braindead (Feb 27, 2012)

After a wifi router has been installed on the first floor, the resident on the ground floor are hearing a sound in their living room. I checked and the sound seems to come from any of the following
1. Lcd tv 
2. Dvd player
3. Radio
Tired unplugging the wires but the sound still comes. Cant actually describe the sound but a similar is one is  here.(please select the 10 khz range to hear)



Question 1: I want to know if the router is responsible for the sound.( i have my doubts because the sound was there even when i turned off the power supply to the router)

Question 2: If not, what else could be the reason? 

All this tamasha after getting a connection from Wi fi ISP

(thank you for reading this, any commend or feedback is appreciated)


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2012)

Try changing your router's Wifi channel.


----------



## braindead (Feb 27, 2012)

woh kaise karein?

ps: is any signal transmitted even if the router is powered off?


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2012)

braindead said:


> woh kaise karein?
> 
> ps: is any signal transmitted even if the router is powered off?


1) From your router's settings page.

2) Nope.


----------



## braindead (Feb 27, 2012)

okai. Will try later and give the news here.

PS: hmm Router off, sound still there. Router not the culprit?


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2012)

braindead said:


> PS: hmm Router off, sound still there. Router not the culprit?


Perhaps not. This is weird.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 27, 2012)

The adapter,it can produce sounds.


----------



## braindead (Mar 1, 2012)

Got it finally. Sound not due to router but from an alarm clock that was placed below the tv and the speakers. Dont know what more to say
Thank you ico and neuron.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ ROFL, keep it there, rob people of sleep.

*dameunsilbidito.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/like-a-boss.jpg?w=360&h=286


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2012)

Ahahaha, What a story Mark !


----------



## Sarath (Mar 1, 2012)

Seriously,,,damn! what did I just do.

LOCK?

Lol that was hilarious


----------

